# Please post halloween/gothic bar names and ideas



## turtle2778

So we are thinking instead of just a costume party doing a "bar" atmosphere like an old tavern and having poker a few other games for the guests. We are having trouble coming up with a name. 

The Crypt 
The Creepy Cauldron (which sounds like the leaky cauldron) to me anyway.
Wicked Pub and Grub
Drunken Dragon
Thirsty Turtle
The Angy Beaver


basically looking for a cool name for a bar and am hoping i can decorate around the name.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you do a bit of a gore theme, you could go with "Axe 'n Cleaver" (the name of a real pub in the Lincolnshire area of England.

Death theme could be "The Reaper's Arms" (not a real pub, as far as I know)

Another death theme - "The Hearse and Harrow" (well, at least the first part - a harrow is a farming tool).

Of the ones you listed, I like "Wicked Pub and Grub"


----------



## sharpobject

One of my favorite names for a pub is "the slaughtered lamb" - from An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## Monk

sharpobject said:


> One of my favorite names for a pub is "the slaughtered lamb" - from An American Werewolf in London.


I like that one too. I would definitely stay away from "the angry beaver" though.


----------



## GothicCandle

the small bar area of my haunt with the vampire drinking a goblet of blood is called "The Cackling Crow" You can borrow that if you like.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Pale Horse (the sign would have a white horse with Death riding - lots of death's heads and skulls and such for decor)
The Poisoned Apple (the bar in Shrek - I could see doing a black apple with a skull reflected in it and lots of poison bottles and such)


----------



## Demon Dog

Hi Turtle. Can't say these are any better than those already listed, just more to consider:
The Terror Tavern
Death’s Dominion
The Liar’s Lair
The Cauldron’s Brew
The Devil’s Workshop
Seven Deadly Sins
The Poison Pub

For what its worth, of the one's you listed, I liked the Drunken Dragon the best.
Cool idea. Good luck with your theme.


----------



## turtle2778

I really want to name it Turtle's Tap, but thats not exactly halloweenish as so many of you have pointed..."turtles ARENT scary" yet a few of our haunt forum members have seen me in the mornings and im sure they can attest that turtles are VERY SCARY  Thanks everyone for your replys. There were some good ones, Im hoping to push my hubs toward one so I can make the sign.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Oh, I don't know. this could look plenty creepy to me...










(original picture at: http://encarta.msn.com/media_461518448_761567017_-1_1/turtle_skeleton.html)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> Oh, I don't know. this could look plenty creepy to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (original picture at: http://encarta.msn.com/media_461518448_761567017_-1_1/turtle_skeleton.html)


LOL, that's great!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I instantly think of pub names and names that have that ring to it.

The Thirsty Vamp
Frankie's Lair
The Mummy's Brew
The Horseman's Head
Bloody Mary's Inn
The Ripper
Jack the Ripper's
Epitaph's


----------



## Lilly

If you would use something to that pic effect, Turtles Tap would work
or 
The Gothic Turtle
for your bar name


----------



## RoxyBlue

With all these good names, I think you might need to have several bars set up


----------



## turtle2778

Okay how bout the Crusty Snapper?? LOL, my husband shot pop out his nose when I suggested that one  I thought you could use it for a pirate bar


----------



## Demon Dog

So you're _REALLY _ liking the turtle angle, eh? I'm guessing there must be a reason behind this turtle obsession, but to each their own. And you'd consider going pirate instead of Gothic. You're right, turtles don't normally conjure up scary images unless one has ever latched onto your finger. But, how about if you used a foreign name for turtle, like *Tortuga*, which really was an infamous island hangout for pirates in the Caribbean that has the shape of a turtle. Your guests would recognize the name Tortuga from the movie Pirates of the Caribbean. Then just add on other words to complete the bar's name (Tortuga Tavern; Tortuga's Castaways; El Tortured Tortuga; Tortuga's Torment; Tortuga's Outcasts; The Terror of Tortuga; etc.). Since pirates would be the theme, you could decorate around that. The sign for the bar could be something like Sickie Ickie showed, or include skulls and crossbones, a pirate wearing a turtle shell for a hat, - lots of options.


----------



## GothicCandle

ooo i like that idea demon dog. a pirate wearing a turtle shell as a hat!!! thats awesome!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Ye Old Turtle's Tavern!


----------



## Monk

I like the tortuga ideas, there's lots of options there.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe you can get a sponser for your bar 

Kahlua Crypt
Whiskey Wraiths
Absolute End
Guinness Ghouls
Tanqueray Tombs


----------

